# Logging trucks in nortern Quebec



## Woodsrover

I was up in northern Quebec and saw a bunch of these logging trucks on the Route Du Nord. Quite a load!!!


----------



## billyjoejr

Holy Smokes, Top Heavy. 
Hope the road and curves are all graded properly.
I'd hate to meet him on a corner if he was going a little to fast. 
I saw a log truck here in my area dump his pup trailer load on a slow, sharp corner that was graded wrong for his turn. It was a T intersection with a light. He must have been running a yellow and took to much speed into the corner. :bang:


----------



## Buzz 880

The french aren't scared to put a load on that looks like the same way they load up there skidders.They can sure pull alot of wood in a day.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER

It looks like a photo shop masterpiece..... I'm glad I'm not on that road


----------



## johnha

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> It looks like a photo shop masterpiece..... I'm glad I'm not on that road



No, not photoshop. I've travelled up the James Bay Road to Radisson via motorcycle in the past and have seen those trucks myself.

Woodsrover, how far did you travel on the North Road and what did you think of its quality?

http://jamesbayroad.com/nr/index.html


----------



## Cedarkerf

Now thats a lot of p"cker poles.


----------



## Woodsrover

johnha said:


> Woodsrover, how far did you travel on the North Road and what did you think of its quality?



We did the whole North Road, James Bay and the whole Trans Taiga road out to Caniapiscau in our old diesel Land Rover. We also went out to Long Point. All told it was 1100 miles on gravel. Just got back last Thursday.

For the most part the gravel roads are better then the James Bay road. We were usually doing 50-55 miles an hour on them. Some of the corners were a little torn up but for the most part they were very good. I noticed the North Road was a lot sandier and softer then the Trans Taiga road. All the same, I'd rather drive the gravel then the James Bay road. That surface is getting a little beat up.

For those of you not familliar with the area, at Caniapiscau you're 460 miles from the nearest town, and that's a town of only 300 people. Pretty remote.

Here is a link to some photos.: http://seriestrek.com/jamesbay.html

jim


----------



## RiverRat2

*Great stuff Rover!!!!!*

Thanks for sharing,,, How's the 460 doing?????

Gotta rep ya for this one!!!!!!!


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER

That trip had to be a blast


----------



## RiverRat2

*+1*



NYCHA FORESTER said:


> That trip had to be a blast


----------



## Woodsrover

By the way, the 460's doing good, Rat. Trouble is I never seem to use it much. I dropped a couple after work a couple nights ago and used the Johnny 2150. The new 361 and the 460 just sat on the shelf all dejected.....

I've got a few big cherries to drop in a month or two when the weather cools. I'll drag the 460 out for them.


----------



## Adkpk

*Good shots*

Somebodies got lightning reflexes with the camera, huh? I see there is no need to lock the car either. Way to go! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jrparbor04

get up on the stihl 088,,,now that is a real saw!!!!

took many oaks and cottonwoods down with that bad boy!!!


----------



## ASD

:jawdrop: dam lot of wood their


----------



## OLY-JIM

Quite a load of pecker poles there...nice pics Woodsrover!


----------



## sperho

Good pics - thanks for sharing. Pulp wood?


----------



## johnha

Woodsrover said:


> We did the whole North Road, James Bay and the whole Trans Taiga road out to Caniapiscau in our old diesel Land Rover. We also went out to Long Point. All told it was 1100 miles on gravel. Just got back last Thursday. <SNIP>
> Here is a link to some photos.: http://seriestrek.com/jamesbay.html
> jim



Way cool. I'm trying to think if I want to attempt the gravel road on my ST1100, the sandy bit makes me nervous though.

Is that bottom left picture the River Rupert? Where did you take that one?

Thanks.

John


----------



## Woodsrover

The North Road is much softer than the Trans-Taiga. They've both been done a fair about on motorcycles but mostly dual-sports. If you search the "Adventure Rider" bulletin board you'll come up with some great stories of the area.

Yup, that's the Rupert just east of the James Bay Road. That river will be gone by summer '09 so get up there and see it while you can.

Jim


----------



## Jack_Shaft

Glad to see that you enjoyed your trip up my way.

Those damn trucks have caused many a fatality on Rte 389, one overturned load almost killed me back in December 2001. I have never seen a load piled as high as that one though, I think the James Bay road gets less traffic than the 389 and they can kind of tuck away from society a little better to get away with hauling bigger loads.

Did you come right out to Goose Bay? I saw lots of diesel 'Rovers here over the Summer and was tempted to introduce myself a few times to see if I would come across you, but I just opted to leave them be instead.


----------



## Woodsrover

Hey Jack,

No, we took 155 out of Quebec City up to 167 and on to Chibougamau and the south-eastern end of the Route Du Nord. I haven't been up to Happy Valley/Goose Bay myself, though my wife has.

When the third leg of the Trans-Lab is open in '09 I'll be in your neck of the woods and drive the whole road up to HV/GB and then on down to Red Bay. When the first leg of the Trans-Lab was opened Joey Smallwood was the first person to officially drive the road, in his old Land Rover. The Newfoundland Classic Car Club has possession of that truck now and there's talk about bringing back out for the opening of the third leg. If that happens there'll be a pretty big procession of old Land Rovers along for the ride and I'm sure I'll be one of them.

Jim


----------



## Jack_Shaft

Thanks for the history lesson, I did not know that.

As for the route to Cartwright from Goose Bay (Phase III)... I managed to sneak across the big bridge over the Churchill River yesterday and went about 50km's South of here by ATV. Freaking amazing virgin territory over there bud, it's almost like a new world for us up here.

Check out the goodies that I should be able to start hauling soon:


----------



## computeruser

Nice pics, good thread. 

I'm going to try to do James Bay to Radisson route this winter, if my wife lets me. Otherwise it'll be in the spring + Trans Taiga.


----------



## Jack_Shaft

computeruser said:


> Nice pics, good thread.
> 
> I'm going to try to do James Bay to Radisson route this winter, if my wife lets me. Otherwise it'll be in the spring + Trans Taiga.



If you plan on making it to Goose Bay, let me know, I owe you a steak and a beer or two for the troubleshooting help!


----------



## Woodsrover

computeruser said:


> Nice pics, good thread.
> 
> I'm going to try to do James Bay to Radisson route this winter, if my wife lets me. Otherwise it'll be in the spring + Trans Taiga.



I took over 500 pictures and have lots of good information about the area. When you're ready to go let me know if you have any questions.

And it's worth spending a few days out on the Trans-Taiga.

Jack, I'll be up in your area during the Summer of '09. I should have my '67 109 built by then and it would be a good trip to break it in on. Beers are on me.

jim


----------



## Jack_Shaft

Perf, as long as the Base is still here, I'll still be here.


----------



## johnha

Jim,

Thanks again for the info, if you get a chance to post some pix please share the link. 

I've seen Rupert from the JBR and wanting to witness its awesome power is one of my reasons for going back up there. I've also seen a lot of the trip reports on Adventure Rider but thanks for the tip.

I should be arriving in Matagami on or about September 3rd. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Woodsrover

Stay away from that "Taiga Beer". Ah, it's not all that bad......







jim


----------



## jkl-cdn

If you have ever sean the film le boreal then this is nothing new to you. I worked in Quebec and the mills are all in bed with the government, and my impression was that the government just didn't give a ????. Well Boston, NewYork and Chicago need to keep getting their newspapers everyday, right.


----------



## RiverRat2

*You got that right*



jkl-cdn said:


> If you have ever sean the film le boreal then this is nothing new to you. I worked in Quebec and the mills are all in bed with the government, and my impression was that the government just didn't give a ????. Well Boston, NewYork and Chicago need to keep getting their newspapers everyday, right.




I tried to rep ya but I'm toast,,, welcome to AS BTW!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

*Bad Beer!!!!!*



Woodsrover said:


> Stay away from that "Taiga Beer". Ah, it's not all that bad......
> 
> jim



Jim I never saw a beer that was bad!!!!!!


----------

